# Any sites similar to etsy, ebay, etc where we can sell our line of t-shirts & onesies



## grumpy1248 (Sep 17, 2007)

We are selling our T-Shirts and Onesies on Ebay, Etsy and Bonazle. Is there other places similar to these where we can sell our own brand?

Thanks, Debbie


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Where to sell T-Shirts and Onesies*

How are you doing on Bonazle?? I have account but been pretty busy with Etsy..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Where to sell T-Shirts and Onesies*

I think ArtFire.com might be similar to Etsy.


----------



## grumpy1248 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Where to sell T-Shirts and Onesies*



FatKat Printz said:


> How are you doing on Bonazle?? I have account but been pretty busy with Etsy..



Haven't sold anything there yet, but only have a few one right now.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Also try Free Online Marketplace & Free Ecommerce Store Builder - get a Free Online Store at eCRATER

Katrina


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.drdeathsdungeon.com it's free and new started advertising it this week and 100% free..


----------



## FunnyPeculiar (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a short list of links to sites like Etsy on my blog: Aspiring Escape Artist under "Places to Sell"

Please don't take this as a plug for my site, I just don't feel like typing out all the information. Also, please try not to laugh at my newbie screen printing adventures if you should happen to look.


----------



## Lovinlifegroup (Oct 19, 2010)

You should checkout teesroc.com. This for people who want t-shirts!


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

BigCartel - google it for account info but heres some basic info

Its pretty good because you can do your own HTML or their templates which aren't bad at all. Also the colors and settings are extremely easy to set if your web-illiterate. 

They have a few different levels of programs and its done by a monthly fee I believe $10, $15, $20 and there's a new one that is more that comes with tons of added things for people that have over 100 items to list etc. Also drop down menus are very easy to make and create for each different option for color, ink, cut/style, etc 

I think some may really like it. I actually cancelled my account because I only sold a few different shirts on there while I only had about 5-10 designs if that but there is a lot of competition as most are clothing.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

FunnyPeculiar said:


> I have a short list of links to sites like Etsy on my blog: Aspiring Escape Artist under "Places to Sell"
> 
> Please don't take this as a plug for my site, I just don't feel like typing out all the information. Also, please try not to laugh at my newbie screen printing adventures if you should happen to look.


Your site doesn't work?


----------



## sportsmanuf (Jul 9, 2011)

hello All,
I am t-shirt manufacturer, looking for sell online with above given websites thanks!!! for that ,but have a quick query -- will be purchase done for my t-shirts? , as I am based in India , I think most customer wants to buy the t-shirts from same city /country .

Any Comments???
Thanks


----------



## evolvebranding (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks i have seen few i haven't used either on here.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

eBid Online Auctions is offering a lifetime membership with zero listing fees (.20 if you want a gallery picture up) no final value fees, up to 5 stores and unlimited listings for €49.49

I signed up for it a few weeks ago but I haven't sold anything yet. Some are reporting good activity so maybe I need to look at my prices, designs, etc.


----------



## TeesLot (Oct 21, 2011)

I am a rep for TeesRoc.com and we are a multi-vendor platform exclusively for indie graphic tee designers/sellers. We launched today!

350 of the Best T-Shirt Designers from Around the World Selling their Original Graphic Tees. Shop and Enjoy!


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

big cartel Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Its worth mentioning that unlike sites like Etsy, Bigcartel provides a cart but not much of a community to sell too. Its up to you to get the traffic in. Storenvy (google it) is like bigcartel but with a community focus (and free)


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

storenvy.com


----------



## ngliberty (Apr 26, 2012)

TrEmbu.com - Innovative Quality Products by the Inventors, Makers & Finders will be launching May 1st 2012 I got my VIP number for FREE setup fee and 6 FREE listing fees


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

i've used spreadshirt.com before. you can setup a store, upload your graphics and select the type of shirt to be printed on and they'll print and ship it for you whenever an order is placed


----------

